# Hey! Whatever Happened To Anthony Mason?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I almost missed the Anthony Mason era in New York but I gladly caught the tail end. How do Knicks fans thing about him these days? This is a piece that I wrote for Hoops Addict but check it out, come back here, and discuss.



> What Anthony Mason lacked in size he made up for in pure, unadulterated grit and an off-court personality ahead of its time. Just five years into retirement and seven years removed from his first and only All-Star appearance, the man they called Mase is already being unfairly overlooked. While the rest of the NBA was making its transition from short shorts to urban-inspired spunk, Anthony Mason was shaving slogans into his head, appearing in rap videos and locking down opposing team’s scorers with a physique to make Bruce Banner blush.
> 
> ...


Hey! Whatever Happened To Anthony Mason


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He was OK...*

Not a star by any means. In fact, he was rather pedestrian, statistic-wise. He was a hustling, tough guy in a league where you could survive by being such a player. He would be far less effective as a defensive player now, but maybe a better offensive player given his ability to run, pass, and finish. His style fit in well with Oak, and Ewing, and he was a fan favorite.


----------

